# Memorial Day report



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Headed southeast right at the state line at an a couple of washing machines and a truck axle and took in a limit of snapper, a lane, and a black. Used strictly live pin fish the size of your hand. 40b fluorocarbon about 3' long and the lightest egg sinker that would get us down. That did the trick, rather then dead baits with 6 oz egg sinkers used Saturday. We were all alone out there today. Biggest ID say was in the low 20's


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Dang! Nice box o' fish:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang that looks like a good sized lane in there too!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of fish.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Memorial Day Report*

Great catch. Are you bruised up from the ride? I'm impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good. We had a tough time Saturday. Mybecwe should of lightened our leader. Are you fishing a Carolina or knocker rig?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Carolina rig Andy floura and owners hooks 

Not bruised seas where 4' 6 seconds apart. 

Following the sea I needed all those Yamahas could give me though. I might be a little over propped


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great day out there!!


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

Way to go!!! That box looks delish!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Very Nice !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll eat! 

nice going out saturday before the swell got bigger and wind continued to make bigger caps.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yea, now thats a bbq!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------

